# WTS Khador Army (SOLD)



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm selling my Khador army. Full metal Army, so I prefer a regional sale.

It includes:

Warcasters:

- Karchev the terrible $50
- Sorscha Kratikoff (prime). $8
- Kommander Strakhov. $10

'Jacks:

- 2x Berserker 2x$30
- Destroyer $20
- Juggernaut $20
- Beast 09 $55
- Behemoth $60

Infantry:

- 6x winterguard $25
- 3x Demolition Corp Men-O-War $30
- 4x Widowmakers $20
- 2x Winter guard Mortar Team 2x$20
- Manhunter $10
- Yuri the axe $15
- 3x Great Bears of Gallowswood $38
- Man-O-War Drakhun $45
- Wardog $10


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Now considering international shipping. Buyer pays P&P though.

Took some more pictures for your viewing pleasure:








































































































































Whole thing is going for:

€400 + shipping
$510 + shipping
£320 + shipping


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

These are SOLD

Don't seem to be able to edit my title however...


----------

